# We now have the Valugard ABC Wash System



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

We are now taking orders for the ValuGard Neutralizing System, we should be able to ship next week (Oct 5,2009)

Take a look

*ValuGard Neutralization System 
*
Vehcile manufacturer studies have shown that failure to remove environmental contaminants from paint film can cause premature degradation of the paint system. While clay products are useful for overspray, they cannot deep clean the surface and pores of the paint. This can only be accomplished through a thorough chemical cleaning. The ValuGard Neutralization System is the most recognized and approved chemical neutralization system in the industry. In fact, major auto manufactures have issued technical service bulletins/advisories directing their dealers and port operations to use the ValuGard System for required repairs and pre-treatment for acid rain and industrial fallout repairs. Safe for both the user and the environment, the ValuGard Neutralization System is VOC compliant and uses no carcinogenic or toxic components. Economical to use.

*Acid Neutralizer - Step I *

Acid Neutralizer removes all waxes, sealant, silicones, road grime, lot stains and storage stains. Neutralizes acids deposited on the paint surface and in the pores of the paint during transportation and storage. Removes lot stains and wax build-up. Excellent pre-wash for body shops - removes silicones, waxes and other contaminates before sanding. Saves time when applied to used vehicles, removes oxidation, reduces buff time.

*Alkaline Neutralizer - Step II *

The second step of our Neutralization System, Alkaline Neutralizer deep-cleans painted surfaces to remove alkaline deposits. Also dissolves ferrous metal particles (rail dust) while breaking their bond to the paint so that they safely and easily float away.

*Detail Wash - Step III *

The third step in our neutralization process, Detail Wash is a fine vehicle wash solution designed to return the paint to its original factory pH level. A true neutral carwash shampoo - not a soap - it will not strip waxes or sealants and is safe for use on all painted surfaces, trim and wheels. Excellent for everyday use, Detail Wash produces super long-lasting suds that remove dirt without stripping waxes, polishes or sealants. 128:1 super concentrate. VOC compliant.

*The kit:*
Kit Contents:
One Gallon of Acid Neutralizer /Product A 1 Gallon - List: $27.99 each --- intro price: $21.99
One Gallon of Alkaline Neutralizer /Product B 1 Gallon - List: $43.99 each --- intro price: $34.99
One Gallon of Detail Wash /Product C 1 Gallon - List $32.99 each --- intro price: $24.99
*
Intro Kit price for ABC : $79.98
Intro Kit price for AB: $54.99*http://www.detailersdomain.com/valugardneutralizationsystemabkit.aspx


----------

